# Great article on belt progression and coaching in BJJ



## Marvin (Feb 20, 2007)

http://aliveness101.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 20, 2007)

Marvin said:


> http://aliveness101.blogspot.com/


 
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## KenpoGunz (Feb 21, 2007)

Great article, I have been a white belt in BJJ for almost a year now, and it's right where I need to be.


----------

